# In praise of Polo Wraps



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sometimes, you have to think "out of the box"!Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I love polo wraps! I used to wrap them around my legs in place of half chaps (though I didn't ride in them, just for mucking around the barn in winter) and they make great scarves 

I'm glad your knee is feeling better! Sleep is so important when the body has to deal with stress/pain.


----------

